# 1902? Amazon Mead Cycle Company



## joel.romeo.79 (Mar 11, 2015)

Had to share this one. Just a little long term project *wink wink nudge nudge ha ha ha* not sure on the year. Found a catalog and it appears to be the Sentinel the only info I have on the Amazon points to 1902


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## Nos (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## josehuerta (Mar 11, 2015)

Images from 1900 sales brochure -


----------



## Iverider (Mar 12, 2015)

Great looking bike! Love the original graphics and details!!!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 12, 2015)

Beautiful!  Is that the chainring hanging in the background?
You gotta restring the skirt guard fender.  If not sure how, scour the threads.  Otherwise start a new one inquiring about it.  Great project.  Do you have any of the other missing components you would like to share?


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 3, 2015)

Nick-theCut said:


> Beautiful!  Is that the chainring hanging in the background?
> You gotta restring the skirt guard fender.  If not sure how, scour the threads.  Otherwise start a new one inquiring about it.  Great project.  Do you have any of the other missing components you would like to share?



The chainguard is cracked. That is actually the chainguard



Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 3, 2015)

What beauty , Italian women and Mead bicycles total lust.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Mar 31, 2016)

I have been wrestling whith what to do with this frame forever, it feels like. I finally found a bottom bracket I can use for it to make it a rider for Kate. I had to make a couple concentric sleeves. I am going to use a stronglight crank I slightly modified and I will have to make a new hoop for the chain cover but it fits in my budget and is still a stunner. I have a set of metal clad lod bell hoops and a set of white enamel wood hoops that have never been mounted I may use later. This will get it under her butt though and back in periodic use.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Mar 31, 2016)

I have another short saddle frame I just need to stitch up some leather for it. We have a seer sucker Sunday so I am loaning her one of mine. I will just swap out that front spring so she has a little more room to step through.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Apr 2, 2016)

Made a few more parts for this. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Apr 2, 2016)

I have until sunday so I may be paying better attention to faux detail

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Apr 2, 2016)

Uh oh I think she likes it



Nope she really likes it.



I am not getting this back am I?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Apr 2, 2016)

Needs a few more details; man is this a pretty bike.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------

